# Jordan going to the kings?



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/nba072802.shtml 



Yup maybe mj might help the kings win the title
Read it especially the mj vs kobe comparisons.The best part is when they say" Kobe is now unquestionably the greatest threat to take over mjs throne".


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

LMAO... Kobe doesn't compare to MJ! Kobe isnt even the best player in the league I'de take 5 or 6 guys before I took Kobe:

Shaq
McGrady
Iverson
Kidd
Carter
Duncan


LOL KOBE BETTER THAN MJ!


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

nobody will ever take over MJ's throne. EVER


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hunterb14 *
> nobody will ever take over MJ's throne. EVER


You can't predict the future. Odds are that one day, sometime, there will be a better and more successful player than MJ


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*How Bout???*

Jordan to the Lakers??? He would become the 3rd option for the defending champions. He could get about 14-17ppg for the Lakers. He would reunite with Phil and join a team with his friend Kobe. Talk about a three-headed beast , Shaq-Kobe-Michael=Championship. They could trade Kareem Rush for MJ. They don't really need Rush since he is a 2 guard and they have a certain player named Kobe at his position. They also have Shaw, George who can play the 2.

C-Shaquille O'Neal/Mark Madsen/Stanislav Medvadenko
PF-Samaki Walker/Robert Horry
SF-Michael Jordan/Rick Fox
SG-Kobe Bryant/Devean George
PG-Derek Fisher/Brian Shaw/Jannero Pargo


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*KOBE BETTER THAN MJ???*

Kobe will never be better than MJ & Kobe doesn't want to be like MJ either, he has stated over and over, that he wants to be the best he can for himslef, It's not his fault at all that all these experts, sports writers and the media would make those comparisons, he never once stated " I wanna be like Mike " He studied MJ throughout his childhood, and as a true athlete, you want to learn from the best, MJ himself has provided nice compliments and praises to Kobe's NBA growth. Besides Kobe is the only player of today being compared to the great MJ. 

Back to the subject....
I have'nt heard anything about MJ to the Kings???
Man......If that happens.........ohh boy!!!
The Kings have targeted - K.Clark & Donyell Marshall...
and might be even close to an agreement with one of them?
They're gonna bring every goods against the Champs...


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

No way MJ is going to the Kings. He is going to play with the Wiz next season in a backup role and then hang it up. I hope to see him play against the Hornets next season, so I hope he does not hang it up sooner.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HAWK23 *
> LMAO... Kobe doesn't compare to MJ! Kobe isnt even the best player in the league I'de take 5 or 6 guys before I took Kobe:
> 
> Shaq
> ...


Ha! You have Carter over Kobe!:laugh: You think people will give a damn what you think when you have Vince Carter over Kobe Bryant!:laugh:


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Let me explain this delicately...

MJ didn't just pick the Wizards out of a hat; last time I checked...

HE IS AN OWNER OF THE TEAM


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Last time I checked I believe he was partial owner of the team. And before he came back he sold that portion. You can't own and play on a team at the same time.


----------



## mambo47 (Jul 15, 2002)

The fact thet Jordan "is not now a part-owner" is a mere formality.
Why do you think he is playing for a lousy 1 ml. per yr?, screwing up his knees and risking divorce?
HE IS RAISING THE VALUE OF HIS INVESTMENT. <strike>Stop thinking
like a child - or are you?</strike> That was unnecessary - DP


----------



## Joe_Canada (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> 
> 
> You can't predict the future. Odds are that one day, sometime, there will be a better and more successful player than MJ


This will never happen. In simple terms, Michael Jordan singlehandedly brought the nba to where it is today. He is quite possibly the most recognized athlete on the planet. He alone probably tripled the nba's value during his playing career. No basketball player will ever be as successful as Micheal Jordan. Now on the court is a different story... I dont think Kobe will, although hes the closest of the current crop of great young 2 guards. Even equaling his feats on the court will be very difficult, if he had not missed several years because of retirement he might be the best scorer of all time, and still is on average, i think.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Kobe Dunking over Vince and A.I.*

To: Hawk23


Kobe is better that Vince & Thug life - Iverson....
Vince - due to injuries and all, he's also shown some inconsistency
A.I. - Handcuffed and all, wasn't nowhere to be found last year - inconsistent......


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Its possible that one day a player could have more success than MJ, you could even make a case that MJ isn't the best player of all time as it is. As for me, I'm still an Air fan at heart, and I still believe hes the best ever.

But Kobe, is not who i would pick to take his place.

1 - Because he draws aLOT of negative attention, hes cocky, he gets in fights, and he always has an arrogant attitude. Sometimes hes a cool guy, but not to his opponents

2 - Becuase he tries way too hard to impress people, when he should be trying to win. I'm not saying he is a bad player at all, I think he is one of the best. But before I will ever respect Kobe Bryant, he has to quit the show, and start to play.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He gets into fights?

He's gotten into one. And it's not like the guy he got in the fight with wasn't asking for it. It was Reggie Miller, the biggest trash talker in the game.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: How Bout???*



> Originally posted by *IMX *
> Jordan to the Lakers??? He would become the 3rd option for the defending champions. He could get about 14-17ppg for the Lakers. He would reunite with Phil and join a team with his friend Kobe. Talk about a three-headed beast , Shaq-Kobe-Michael=Championship. They could trade Kareem Rush for MJ. They don't really need Rush since he is a 2 guard and they have a certain player named Kobe at his position. They also have Shaw, George who can play the 2.
> 
> C-Shaquille O'Neal/Mark Madsen/Stanislav Medvadenko
> ...


That would be so cool. I am a big laker fan and that trade might work beacuse rush is young and jordan has had some injuries. In the short term i would do it but in the long term i would not do it.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> He gets into fights?
> 
> He's gotten into one. And it's not like the guy he got in the fight with wasn't asking for it. It was Reggie Miller, the biggest trash talker in the game.


What about the fist he got from Chris Childs?


Lol, even his teamates said he was a really bad trash talker

Remember on Mohr sports, Derek Fisher and Rick Fox??? That was hilarious 
:laugh:


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

The problem with Kobe is that he thinks he is already the greatest ever. *As of right now * he is not as great as Reggie, Jordan or any of them. He is a young kid who should be great, but right now is not even the best in the league. Jordan was unquestionably the best in the league throughout his career.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Kobe - Image is first???*

Kobe has 3 Rings at the age of 23, He's the only player to establish that at his age........
Wouldn't you feel GREAT!?!?

People say he's cocky, arrogant and he " thinks he's already great" He's still young and I'll admitt I see what you guys are saying.......but he know's he has all the reason to act that way.
He doesn't care, he's already accomplished what a lot of players won't........
LET EM KNOW KOBE!!!.........LET EM KNOW!! LOL!!!


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *mambo47 *
> The fact thet Jordan "is not now a part-owner" is a mere formality.
> Why do you think he is playing for a lousy 1 ml. per yr?, screwing up his knees and risking divorce?
> HE IS RAISING THE VALUE OF HIS INVESTMENT. <strike>Stop thinking
> like a child - or are you?</strike> That was unnecessary - DP



He is playing for a lousy 1mil. per year because that's the only way that the Wizards would let him out of his Ownership/GM job.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *IMX *
> 
> 
> 
> He is playing for a lousy 1mil. per year because that's the only way that the Wizards would let him out of his Ownership/GM job.


Well its not like MJ needs more money. He made over 25 million per year for most of his career. He make numerous commercials and gets paid money for every item that is sold.

You are sounding as if MJ is goona go broke or needs the money.

He doesnt need the money.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> 
> 
> You can't predict the future. Odds are that one day, sometime, there will be a better and more successful player than MJ


YA, i cant wait til those robots start takin over the NBA


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

You know I read MJ's book and he said if there was no Dr. J, Elgin Baylor, or greats like them, there would be no Michael Jordan. He said he saw what they did and built on that. He said that one day somebody else will do better than Jordan. They will see what Jordan has done and built on that. He said he does not call himself the best player ever for the same reason. He said if he had grown up on an island and never watched basketball and come over to do what he did then maybe you could call him the best. Each generation builds on the last. Magic and Bird built on what Oscar and Jerry West had done. Jordan built on what they did. So I think there will be somebody to do it but Kobe's been in the league long enough to see what he can do and I don't think it is him.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

"Jordan was unquestionably the best in the league throughout his career."

Actually before he won any rings in the 90's people thought he was a selfish player and thought of a little more then dom. wilkens. Magic was considered the best in the 80's by far(I don't recall anyone in the 80's saying Jordan is the best ever), w/ some New England people thinking it was bird, since they were celtics fan. 

It wasn't until after his first 3-peat that the best ever talk popped up.

Anyone who doesn't like a player in the NBA that is arrogant is only lying to themselves... You think the other 99.999% players aren't arrogant. When you get into stars under 30, duncan pops up as not being arrogant, but everyone else, give me a break , please...

"As of right now he is not as great as Reggie, Jordan or any of them"
Reggie, hehe, um how did his name pop up there, other then the fact that he is on the Pacers, and you love the Pacers  
He's a great shooter(and you could make case for him being one of best shooters ever), but he's not even in the same league of greats to be one of the best all around....

I agree, Kobe probably will never be loved as much as Jordan, but that doesn't mean he can't surpass him basketball wise someday. I'm not saying he will, I'm saying it's stupid to say he can't.

I have no idea how you get he tries to impress or emulate, because he really doesn't care to get into any of the "traditional roles" of a sports star. For the most part, he stays to himself, doesn't party and bring attention to himself, doesn't go out. Only traditional part about him is that he is cocky.

If you don't think your the best, how the hell are you ever going to be the best w/o confidence to take big shots. Hell, I'd say he would have no chance if he wasn't cocky, being cocky is good for clutch players.

Jordan may be the most influential player of the NBA of "all time", but I doubt he will always be the best of all time.


----------



## azcats (Jul 15, 2002)

vince sels more tickets.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KennethTo *
> 
> 
> "As of right now he is not as great as Reggie, Jordan or any of them"
> ...


No, Kobe has gone on record as saying he does not argue with fools like Reggie who think they are as good as Kobe. 

Okay Reggie is 17th on the all time scoring list, and is the most clutch player of all time. He has hit 78 percent of all of his potential game winners. God, that is insane. kobe hits less than 50 percent. 

kobe may be better than Reggie one day, but he is not there yet.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: KOBE BETTER THAN MJ???*



> Originally posted by *LA-Drew *
> Kobe will never be better than MJ


Finally! I agree with you.:yes:


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> He gets into fights?
> 
> He's gotten into one. And it's not like the guy he got in the fight with wasn't asking for it. It was Reggie Miller, the biggest trash talker in the game.


No, Kobe wanted to show off his three point shot (or lackthereof) when he knew he had already won, and Reggie told him to shove his sucky three pointer up his ***.


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> The problem with Kobe is that he thinks he is already the greatest ever. *As of right now * he is not as great as Reggie, Jordan or any of them. He is a young kid who should be great, but right now is not even the best in the league. Jordan was unquestionably the best in the league throughout his career.


Not as good as Reggie? Kobe has more titles, and he will have more points at the end of his career than Reggie. 

As for MJ, Wilt was just as dominant.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *azcats *
> vince sels more tickets.


I doubt that Vince sells more tickets than MJ did when he was on the Bulls.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: KOBE BETTER THAN MJ???*



> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> 
> 
> Finally! I agree with you.:yes:



Hey!!
you agree.......good then copy and paste my entire post next time, you left this part out.

Kobe will never be better than MJ & Kobe doesn't want to be like MJ either, he has stated over and over, that he wants to be the best he can for himslef, It's not his fault at all that all these experts, sports writers and the media would make those comparisons, he never once stated " I wanna be like Mike " He studied MJ throughout his childhood, and as a true athlete, you want to learn from the best, MJ himself has provided nice compliments and praises to Kobe's NBA growth. Besides Kobe is the only player of today being compared to the great MJ.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Kobe's carreer, is already much better than Millers.*

Kobe' NBA Status is by far ahead of Reggie Miller, Reggie He might be considered as one of the games clutch performers, and has a respectful rank in scoring history, but everyone knows, if you walk out of the NBA without a championship, even stats alone don't mean jack squatt, so stop posting up stats. Kobe has already accomplished his goal as an NBA player. 3 RINGS and counting.....that's all what people know and care about, throw the numbers out please.

I see the Pacers improving, and I'd really like to see a rematch against the Nets - they are heavy favorites in the East.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

And why does Kobe have more rings than Reggie? Well let's see. Kobe had Shaq as his center. Reggie had Rik Smits. Hmmm. Who gets the edge there?


----------

